

Recruiters are jerks… aren’t they? - mcenedella
http://www.cenedella.com/recruiters-are-jerks-arent-they/

======
bnejad
I find it hard to believe anyone wants to take the time to respond to
recruiter spam by attempting to teach or enlighten them on how their
profession or specialty works. I doubt the recruiters would even care.

